
Micronaut 2.0: a full stack Java framework for modular, testable applications - el_duderino
https://docs.micronaut.io/2.0.0/guide/index.html
======
vips7L
I personally don't like the reactive model especially with RxJava. You quickly
end up in Observable hell.

~~~
jswny
I agree. Having used reactive Java and the Elixir/OTP model of message
passing, I can safely say that I'd never go back to reactive Java unless I was
forced to. It feels like you are fighting the language the whole time.

~~~
vips7L
Hopefully Loom will be our savior.

~~~
cutler
If it ever sees the light of day. How many years has it been?

~~~
mping
I have been testing the OpenJDK builds, afaik it's usable. It's still in heavy
development though

------
ibejoeb
I'd try the 2.0. The 1.x line is really pretty buggy. I spent more time on
gitter and trying to work around it than actually using it. I'm glad they're
targeting performance, but the ergonomics of the API could use a lot of work.
I was implementing an API that was designed without a particular technology in
mind--and it was a good design--and Micronaut couldn't conform without
significant hoop jumping. It's probably better suited to greenfields
development.

------
zaltekk
This link seems to be working. You can at least read about the updates.

[https://docs.micronaut.io/2.0.0/guide/index.html#whatsNew](https://docs.micronaut.io/2.0.0/guide/index.html#whatsNew)

~~~
dang
We've changed the URL from
[https://objectcomputing.com/news/2020/06/26/announcing-
micro...](https://objectcomputing.com/news/2020/06/26/announcing-micronaut-20)
to that documentation page. When a project hasn't been discussed on HN before,
it's usually best to have the submission be about the overall project rather
than the latest release.

(This is the exact opposite of the usual pattern, by the way! if anyone's
curious:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23071428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23071428))

------
hokkos
The point of Micronaut is Graal, you can compile it native, it consumes 10
times less memory and starts in few milis.

~~~
unscaled
I think it's a bit of misleading marketing. Sure, Micronaut (just like Quarkus
and Helidon) is ready to be compiled with Graal out-of-the-box. But it doesn't
magically make any library you use work with Graal, and it also doesn't mean
you cannot get code based on other frameworks like Vert.x or Spring Boot work
with Graal (with varying degrees of extra effort).

Also, from all the benchmarks I've seen, GraalVM is not a free lunch. Native
images trade peak performance for faster startup times and lower memory usage.
It's a worthwhile trade for some people, but not for everyone.

And yes, I know there are features like Profile-guided Optimization that can
theoretically bring Graal closer to JIT in terms of peak performance, but
these requires a very expensive Enterprise license ($18 per core/month).

~~~
suyash
I prefer Helidon which also came out with 2.0 release

------
liquid153
Big fan of this project. I try and avoid reflection heavy frameworks

~~~
suyash
Try Helidon then

~~~
sidcool
How does it compare to Spring or Micronaut?

------
ww520
This looks good. Glad to see more microframework coming out of Java with
emphasis on performance, memory footprint, and development ergonomic. Will try
it out.

~~~
mister_hn
But if the goal is performance, why then not move to C++ or Rust

~~~
ww520
Why not move to assembly then?

~~~
mister_hn
because C++ can generate optimized code compared to assembly, with proper
attention.

------
sidcool
Micronaut with Kotlin is much more productive than with Java. A must try

------
gojomo
What's Micronaut?

(Of course I've found more info by searching, but my real question is: why do
teams proudly make major announcements without even including a link to their
project, or at least an inline blurb about it for those first hearing about it
via the announcement?)

~~~
Twirrim
Same old same old, this drives me nuts on so many open source project
websites. I wonder how many good libraries languish in obscurity because of
the lack of something simple like an elevator pitch on their landing page, or
worse there is one but it's an overload of incomprehensible-to-outsiders
jargon.

~~~
stunt
Not only open source projects. Even many SaaS and PaaS projects have the same
issue. They try too hard to make themselves distinguish from others that they
end up with a fancy landing page that does not say anything useful and
straight about them but some vague description. You really have to dig into to
find out what is that they are doing.

I like to think that's just a bad marketing tactic because I can't believe
that they can't explain themselves clearly.

------
greenie_beans
your link is broken :/

~~~
el_duderino
Yeah. It's very slow to load right now.

